# A tutorial requested



## richtee (Aug 31, 2008)

Richoso...and other pepper heads...

Please outline all the pepper types and methods of prep.

I get confused over the change in nomenclature of the smoked/dried/fresh terminology of the beloved pepper. Chilis especially.

Ancho... pabalano... chipolte... etc...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## daboys (Aug 31, 2008)

Rich, that would be a great thing to have. Good idea.


----------



## wutang (Aug 31, 2008)

It should probably become a sticky. Good general knowledge item


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 31, 2008)

That would be great!!! 

Would it be permissable on the forum to trade seeds as well?
There can never be to many chile's.

who knows what we can find.

I am looking for the southamerican hierlooms, tiny chiles that are the parents of most of the chiles on earth.

Thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 31, 2008)

Huge request Rich. Huge request. That will take some doin.


----------



## monty (Aug 31, 2008)

chef_boy812,

You can place an ad in the "Classifieds" section looking for trading partners.

What we try to avoid is folks using the SMF to promote their own business ventures.

We have folks who will swap smoking wood for like measure of the same or, at the very least, the cost of postage. Again, not profit oriented or motivated.

Hope this helps and that the meaning is clear.

Cheers!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you Monty
Uderstood and clear.
There is a time and a place for $; it's called e-bay.lol

good friends helping each other with fareness and good intentions.
that's basically what I was hoping for

Thanks


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2008)

I think were gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Flash, in a nutshell, you're right. I'm not an expert on anything but I can say a few things about a few chiles.
As a request from my bro Richtee, this is part of my nutshell.
In it's fresh state, Poblano is a mild chile, once it is dried it's known as an Ancho. Because it is wide, it's often used in chile rellenos. Originates from Puebla, Mexico, and the Puebla locals are called poblanos.
In it's fresh state, Chilaca is a med heat chile, and once it is smoked/dried it is called Pasilla. Pasilla is an essential part of mole.
Technically, any snoked chile can be chipotle. Because jalapenos are the preferred chile, we'll call them chipotle. Sometimes after smoking/drying them, they are rehydrated in an adobo and canned. They also are pickled.

Anaheim is a milder version of a NM chile that was brought to Anaheim, Ca. by Emilio Ortega, Ortega Chiles? Also used in making chile rellenos, and casseroles, natchos.
Chimayo is a med hot heirloom chile grown in Chimayo, NM at an elevation of 5900 ft. They mature sooner than lower elevation chiles. They produce a sweet taste when dried. Chimayo is a small farming town, try to protect the Name Chimayo chiles to only locally grow. Texas and Arizona grow it also.
Some NM chiles are trucked out to others states, some are the Low heat Big Jim, hot Sandia, and extra hot Barker. They are many variations of the NM chile, as product of the hard work done at the University of NM. In general they are used for stews, burritos, chile verde and chile colorado, to name a few dishes. All the above mentioned chiles can be dried and ground into powder. Once these chiles are roasted, they can be frozen, thawed, and frozen again repeatedly without harm.
Someone else can jump in and carry the torch. pepperheads step forward.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 3, 2008)

Richoso1-I'm not an expert on anything but I can say a few things about a few chiles
You are hereby promoted to chile expert!


----------



## dingle (Sep 3, 2008)

Flash...a quote from my favorite movie. It just never gets old for me! I will watch every time I see that it is on.

Richoso....WOW!! And that probly doesnt even touch the tip of it all huh?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a link to a great site I use a lot before buying peppers that lists all the peppers, their hotness (scoville) rating and a description of the pepper.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_capsicum_cultivars


----------



## supervman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm ALL for tradin seeds. Cheap and easy to do. 
I'm lookin for *Naga Jolokia Pepper, ANY heirloom would be great.*

I've got Super Chili. GREAT peppers. 

Some of the more popular type peppers w descriptions can be found here 
http://www.scottrobertsweb.com/scoville-scale.php

I've got a nice asian store down the road. LOTS of pepper varieties. Does anyone know if you can germinate the dried seeds or do they need a ferment process like I do with tomato seeds. Which should be traded as well. My two cents.


----------



## supervman (Sep 3, 2008)

Richtee
Check out this link 
http://missvickie.com/howto/spices/p...ppersdict.html


----------



## dingle (Sep 3, 2008)

Vman, I too grew superchilis this year. I bit into one last week after eating a couple seeds and thinking they were not that hot. Have to say I cant believe they are only rated 40,000-50,000 on the scoville scale. I was drooling for 20 minutes.


----------



## supervman (Sep 3, 2008)

I know dude, aren't they nuts?? 
I torture people at tailgates with em. 
I LOVE it when I get some 20 year old bonehead who thinks he's "tough". 

I keep Pepcid AC and Tums on hand. 

I warn people but good, however, there are ALWAYS boneheads. 

Personally, I LOVE those peppers. I've put it into other threads but I have a "mother plant" that I've had for 3 years in Minnesota. It's potted and I bring it in in winter. It even pops some fruits inside in winter here. 

Just a thought for yaz.


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, an I am surrounded on 3 sides with them things 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




if they are small enough, I grill their butts though.


----------



## dingle (Sep 3, 2008)

Flash, I have had mako shark and love it!


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2008)

I do mostly Blacktip, Sharpnose and Bonnets here. Grilled shark is great. There is a Krafts Sundried Tomato Salad Dressing that I dip the grilled or fried pieces of shark in. Great


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2008)

here's another link

http://www.great-salsa.com/chiles_directory.html


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahhh  nice... but I notice they refer to pepperoncini peppers and being also called bananas... NOT the "Hungarian Wax", which I thought was the "banana". And what  no Scoville rating on the Hunkies? I'd estimate anywhere from 100 for the sweet to 7500 for the hot... some are easily as hot as the average Jap.


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

PS..I HAD to add ABT to the Wiki section on jalapenos  LOL!  SMF STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

BTW  all you Wiki people...maybe write up a def for the Turd and link it? I dunno how to do that YET...heh.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2008)

we are growing both the hot wax, and the sweet nanners........and yes, QUITE the diff. in heat values by far..............i just wish my kung pao's would hurry up and turn red......lol. Let alone my tobascos........


----------



## desertlites (Sep 4, 2008)

missed this thread-great work guys-as a pepperhead myself,tween Ken & richoso-Great Job-and Rich Great request-it does confuse northerners as all the diff names from fresh to roasted-and the diff dishes they go best with.


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 4, 2008)

All this chile talk, I had to add my 2 pennies.

I like the heat, but what I really like is flavor.  Now all your chile-heads can Pick or Pan me here, but the humble Ancho is going to be hard to beat.

Available at any Mexican grocery or even WalMart, buy a big bag and put them in everything.

You want to make Texas Chili?  OMG - add three anchos (seeded, stemmed and membraned of course) and you got you some of the best Chili you ever ate - I guarantee you'll take a right-handed swing at your Grandma.

I do my Rabos (you'll have to search for that one) and that is ALWAYS a show stopper and the Texas Chili.

I've made some Kansas City Kryptonite and added the anchos (after a short trip through the Vita Mix) and wow - flavor that is all its own.

No heat, just pure Mexican chile goodness.  For heat, leave in a few seeds.

again, feel free to add or blast me.

Brad "Ancho Man" Simmons


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 4, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=rabos


----------



## b8h8r (Sep 4, 2008)

A little off topic, but anybody got a good recipe for Chile Colorado.  The best I ever had would make your ears sweat, but it wasn't hot...lol  Just love it as a base for everything.   Thanks in advance for any help there...


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 4, 2008)

I do - I will post it manana.  It is great.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 4, 2008)

Rich,

Since we are dealing with peppers here, I made Texas-Hunter's "The Pepper Family" thread in the Peppers forum a sticky.  I copied a couple of links found in this thread to the Pepper Family sticky.


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2008)

Why thank you, Kind Sir!  Right on the ball, our Dutch!  Bravo!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 4, 2008)

I aim to please!! Hey. . hold still. . . I told ya I was aiming. . .


----------



## mr bill (Sep 10, 2008)

Nother link to the pepper party.

http://www.backyardgardener.com/veg/greenpeppers.html


----------



## walking dude (Sep 10, 2008)

ahhhhh.......Mr. Bill..........think you meant to put this link in the pepper thread???


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

I think he put it JUST where I would like it  ;{)


----------



## mr bill (Sep 10, 2008)

OH Noooooooo :D:D:D

Sorry ... we be new here I havent read down to the pepper thread yet


----------

